# Back Up - Enterprise Software ?



## Ronaldr (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello All,

I have various windows, linux, and unix machines. In the past we have used a software called bacula to backup and restore all of these separate machines, which to some extent worked pretty good.

A while ago we had hired a guy, and he basically broke the system and then quit. So it no longer does what it's suppose to. I'm considering rebuilding it from scratch, which is pretty time consuming and has a steep learning curve.

Before I embark on this journey I was wondering what other options are available ? Is there anything else that can Backup all these different machines (windows, linux, unix) ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 5, 2010)

sysutils/rsnapshot if you can get rsync for Windows.


----------



## danger@ (Aug 5, 2010)

an alternative to http://www.bacula.org/en/ might be http://www.amanda.org/


----------



## mix_room (Aug 6, 2010)

sysutils/bacula-* also has 'enterprise' support, so you could rent someone to fix the system for you, and then rent them to give you instructions: 

http://www.baculasystems.com/


----------



## JohnDC (Sep 5, 2010)

*Hello Ronald..  Did you every try Amanda for Backup Server..?*

Can you let me know what you decided and how things worked out sometime?

Yours is one of the few testimonies I've heard for a Bacula Server Setup being, substantial, especially for a new BSD admin such as myself.

Amanda reads as being somewhat not too difficult but stil haven't seen the Quick Setup guide for FreeBSD specifically..

My goal is to:

Replace the crap Backup Exec on Server 2003, and run Amanda or Bacula Backup Server on my fresh new FreeBSD Server, then backup 6 2003 Servers, (2 running Notes, and a couple running SQL)

Any good progress on your side.?

Thank you,
jc


----------



## da1 (Sep 5, 2010)

There would be of course TSM, but first it doesn't work on FreeBSD (works on Linux, Solaris, Windows, AIX only) and second I am not sure you really wanna go that deep into backup.

Ow, not to mention you would have to pay for it if you want support but you can also download it from the IBM ftp link @ ftp://service.boulder.ibm.com/storage/tivoli-storage-management/maintenance/server/ and give it a try.

Like I said, it ain't working on FreeBSD and apparently the guys (IBM devs) have no intention of making it work.


LE: I just noticed the subject of this thread is saying "[...] Enterprise Software [...]". Maybe enterprise Bacula or TSM is a viable solution for you then.

Let us know how you decide to go.


----------

